# Cálculo de la corriente en un circuito serie - paralelo en CA



## kano (Jul 2, 2009)

Antes que nada soy nuevo en el foro, he estado manejando cálculos de corriente para CA, claro con la potencia de los electrodomésticos que se encuetran en casa, pero tengo un problema en la corriente I5 de la figura que anexo no sé como obtener esta última corriente, si manejaramos DC aplicaría mallas pero el problema es que tengo como dato la potencia de los focos como puedo cálcular la corriente I5 alguna idea con la que me puedan ayudar, esto lo implemente y medido me da 500 mA aprox, espero me puedan ayudar gracias


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 2, 2009)

Hola kano. usa la formula p = V x I. Tienes P y tienes V puedes despejar I. 
Son cargas de potencia activa por lo que V e I estan en fase y se cumple esa formula.


saludos

juan jose


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 2, 2009)

kano dijo:
			
		

> . . . pero el problema es que tengo como dato la potencia de los focos como puedo cálcular la corriente I5 alguna idea con la que me puedan ayudar, esto lo implemente y medido me da 500 mA aprox, espero me puedan ayudar gracias



La potencia de los focos no es un valor 100% exacto. Ademas, debe tener en cuenta que la resistencia del foco, aumenta con la temperatura. Si en la practica obtuvo ese resultado, pues es asi; en teoria la corriente se calcula asi:

I = V / R _                  ; donde V es el voltaje que se produce en el foco, y R es la resistencia del foco._
I = 60V / R(foco) _     ; porque los focos al ser de igual potencia, hay una division de voltaje equitativa (60V + 60V)._



			
				Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> . . . usa la formula p = V x I . . .



entonces:

P = 120V * 0.5A _     ;estos son los datos que segun kano, obtuvo en la practica._ 
P = 60W _                 ;cada foco disipa 30 W._


----------



## kano (Jul 2, 2009)

Saludos y gracias por los comentarios, ahora suponiendo que yo nos les doy el valor de I5 como sería el cálculo para la corriente? ya que efectivamente tengo un divisor de voltaje pero como lo cálculo ese el el gran dilema ya que prácticamente tengo el valor pero yo quiero el valor teórico como lo obtengo no sé si alguien podría ayudarme ya que he visitado internet, libros pero ninguno vine como resolver este problema con fórmulas matemáticas les agradecería mucho su apoyo


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 2, 2009)

kano dijo:
			
		

> Saludos y gracias por los comentarios, ahora suponiendo que yo nos les doy el valor de I5 como sería el cálculo para la corriente? ya que efectivamente tengo un divisor de voltaje pero como lo cálculo ese el el gran dilema ya que prácticamente tengo el valor pero yo quiero el valor teórico como lo obtengo no sé si alguien podría ayudarme ya que he visitado internet, libros pero ninguno vine como resolver este problema con fórmulas matemáticas les agradecería mucho su apoyo



En realidad falta aclarar la tension de cada foco para la cual disipa 100 w.
Como tienes focos en paralelo y en serie, suponemos que todos son de 120 volts con lo cual cada uno de los focos en paralelo consume una corriente igual a la potencia dividido 120 v y en el caso de la rama en serie, tienes una caida de 60 volts en cada foco por lo que su potencia es la mitad. Ahora la corriente sigue siendo P / V en cualquiera de los casos solo que hay que elegir bien P y V en cada elemento. 
Puedes tomar una unica carga de 100 w alimentada con 120 volts o puedes considerar dos cargas separadas en serie, cada una de las cuales disipara la mitad de la potencia (por tener solamente la mitad de la tension y la potencia es tambien igual a v al cuadrado sobre R) alimentada con 60 volts. En cualquiera de los casos la corriente I5 es 0,83 amperes.
Si mides 0,5 puede que no tengas efectivamente 120 volts rms en la salida de la fuente.

saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 3, 2009)

kano dijo:
			
		

> . . . ahora suponiendo que yo nos les doy el valor de I5 como sería el cálculo para la corriente? . . .



Primero, entiende que los focos consumen la potencia nominal (100W), cuando se les aplica el voltaje nominal (120V).

*El calculo teorico se hace de la siguiente forma:*

En la red serie, se produce una division de voltaje; porque los dos focos presentan la misma resistencia. Entonces tienes que conocer el valor de esa resistencia.

R = *Vnom*²/*Pnom* ;_ nom son los valores nominales de funcionamiento del foco._
R = (120 V)²/(100 W) = 14400 V²/100 W
R = 144 ohm

La corriente I5 se calcula entonces:

I = V/(2R) ;_ dos veces R, porque estan los focos de 100W (R=144 ohm) en serie._
I = 120 V/(2*144 ohm) = 120 V/288 ohm
I = 0,41666666666666666666666666666667 A

Si quieres conocer la potencia que en realidad estan disipando cada foco; multiplica la corriente I5, por el voltaje que hay en cada foco.

P(foco) = V*I
P(foco) = (60 V)*(0,41666666666666666666666666666667 A)
P(foco) = 25 W

¡ Me comprendes Mendez !


----------



## kano (Jul 6, 2009)

Perfecto me diste la respuesta, ya que desafortunadamente no sabía como calcular este valor, y mira que busqué en libros y ninguno me dió la respuesta correcta agradezco este aporte en verdad muy bueno y lo llevaré a la práctica luego te comentaré como me fue gracias


----------



## kano (Jul 6, 2009)

La última pregunta si en vez que yo tuviera 2 focos de 100w yo tuviera para calcular la I5 1 foco de 60W y el otro de 100w como haría para calcular la corriente i5, ya no los multiplicaría por 2 ahora que método ocupara para calcular la nueva corriente y gracias por la explicación


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 8, 2009)

Utilizas el mismo metodo.

En el primer paso, calculas la resistencia de cada foco con los valores nominales del respectivo foco: R1=(120 V)²/60 W, R2=(120 V)²/100 W).

Y en el siguiente paso, la resistencia equivalente es igual a la suma de las resistencias calculadas anteriormente: I=120 V/(R1+R2).


----------

